# Gaming PC, 65k Budget, to source from Nehru Place - needed ASAP



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can someone please refer me to a reliable source at Nehru Place who can build a desktop in front of me while I wait?Would SMC be the best solution? I need the system urgently, by today evening.

Always looking for improvements on the below as long as they're all squeezed within 65k (give or take 5k):


Amd Fx-8350
Motherboard 990Fxa-Gd65 or on-par?
4GB x2 RAM kit
2TB x2 HDD
Windows 8 Home Basic?
CM 550w or greater SMPS?
CM Cabinet?
Graphics Card - 280x not available at Nehru Place... need an alternative


Again, Budget 65k... 
Need to fit the best possible graphics card in given the price constraint.

Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you!



-------------------------------------------------


*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: BF4, CoD: Ghosts, next gen games like Watch Dogs, etc

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
65k Max... may be able to stretch by 2-3k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 (standard Edition)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2TB x 2 drives

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. Already have a BenQ 2420HD monitor.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Already have my Monitor, KB, Mouse, Speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: TODAY - nehru place. No option to order components from online

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Nehru Place - not open to buying from online. Need it today evening if possible.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: More than happy to discuss on call, if anyone would like to provide their inputs. PM me and i'll pass on my number. Again, as mentioned above, I need this system today, most probably from Nehru Place*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

First of all answer this template.OK.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

^ Thanks, done - edited in the main post.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

i5 4570 (14000)
Asus H87M-E (9000)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (5000)
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (6100)
Asus R9 280X 3 GB DCII  (24000)
Seasonic S12II 620 W (5800)
Corsair 400R (5300)
Asus optical drive (1050)

total: ~70k

If that's too high, replace the cabinet with Antec GX700


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2013)

look for mass computers systems for antec cabinet.it is situated in the opposite building 1st floor to the floor where computer empire & smc are located(if you are standing in front of computer empire then you can probably see mass computers in the opposite building if you look hard enough).it should costs ~4200 & is the best option at this price.try getting another 2tb hdd later because price should come down a bit next year.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4570 (14000)
> Asus H87M-E (9000)
> Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (5000)
> Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (6100)
> ...



+1 for this rig


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2013)

but op also want to buy genuine win 8 which will cost ~8000 at least.


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys - i've been on the phone with SMC Intl for the past hour but they have no stock of the 280x.
Tried calling a few other places at Nehru Place and apparently, nobody has the r9 series anywhere (270/280/290).

I was thinking of dropping down to the 760 range but later saw online that the 670 pretty much outperforms it.

Rethinking my overall needs now, ie: I no longer believe the 65k budget can be met.

My only other option is managing with a 770GTX which they're quoting for around 30k.

confused


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

kiranb28 said:


> Thanks guys - i've been on the phone with SMC Intl for the past hour but they have no stock of the 280x.
> Tried calling a few other places at Nehru Place and apparently, nobody has the r9 series anywhere (270/280/290).
> 
> I was thinking of dropping down to the 760 range but later saw online that the 670 pretty much outperforms it.
> ...



you can purchase online if you need. 280x at 24k will be equivalent to 770 at 32-34k. think before you buy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2013)

why so impatient for a rig costing this much?explore online shopping options & then decide.people here spend sometimes even weeks before deciding on a gaming rig costing less than yours.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

You only buy once. Better be late then be sorry


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H -8800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
WD Caviar Black 1TB x3 -15000,
Seasonic S12II 520 -4600,
Corsair 300R Windowed Side-Panel -5200,
Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -12000,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100.
TOTAL -65,990.

The above config is best suited for your type of purpose.if you want to go for a more cheaper CPU and a better GPU then you can follow the below config.
AMD FX 6300 -8000,
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 -5800,
Asus R9 270X 2GB -16500.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
> Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H -8800,
> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
> WD Caviar Black 1TB x3 -15000,
> ...



not good for full hd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> not good for full hd



Which config is not good enough...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Which config is not good enough...



both r9 270x and 650 ti boost will not able able to max upcoming games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> both r9 270x and 650 ti boost will not able able to max games.



Who says so? To run max games do you need R9 290X or HD7990 or what? It depends on individual tastes buddy and their budgets. I cannot buy a HD7990 or GTX780i for instance.Its better to run games in medium settings than go for power hogging hardware.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Who says so? To run max games do you need R9 290X or HD7990 or what? It depends on individual tastes buddy and their budgets. I cannot buy a HD7990 or GTX780i for instance.Its better to run games in medium settings than go for power hogging hardware.



the rig on post 4 is much better than yours


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> both r9 270x and 650 ti boost will not able able to max games.



r9 270x can play games at high preset with 45-60fps  

@op to cutdown cost ,you can settle down with gtx 760


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> r9 270x can play games at high preset with 45-60fps


i meant to say the upcoming games  edited


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 30, 2013)

@op order ram from flipkart - It is available at 2250  ~ 4500 for 8gb ram -  Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @op order ram from flipkart - It is available at 2250  ~ 4500 for 8gb ram -  Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com



wow. excellent price for this beauty.


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your inputs.
Where can I order a 280x for 24k from? TheITDepot has it for 27k+ I believe...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

kiranb28 said:


> Thank you all for your inputs.
> Where can I order a 280x for 24k from? TheITDepot has it for 27k+ I believe...



SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC
first check for availability by calling them and before depositing the money.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 30, 2013)

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5



it looks like it is in pre-order state


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

^ They often don't update the product status. Calling them and confirming the product availability is the best way.


----------



## kiranb28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks again guys.

Quick question: Would the FX-8350 work with Asus' M5A97 board out of the box (without having to upgrade the BIOS/etc)? Or would another board, ie: a 990Fxa-Gd65 be better? I have no plans to O/C my system.

I'm trying to get my system assembled as soon as possible due to my other one being out of action... hence, the urgency. I didn't head out to Nehru Place today after all but am trying to get my research done as much as possible in the meantime on what's best available right now.

Thanks for the link to the Kingston RAM - any suggestions on how these should be configured/installed, slot wise?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

kiranb28 said:


> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Quick question: Would the FX-8350 work with Asus' M5A97 board out of the box (without having to upgrade the BIOS/etc)? Or would another board, ie: a 990Fxa-Gd65 be better? I have no plans to O/C my system.
> 
> ...



8350 will work out-of-the-box with board.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ harshil is correct about the Motherboard supporting the Processor out of the box. However, it is recommended to update the BIOS to the latest version. Check the product page of the motherboard from Asus site and download & install it through Asus BIOS upgrade wizard which will come with your Motherboard's driver DVD.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

kiranb28 said:


> Thanks for the link to the Kingston RAM - any suggestions on how these should be configured/installed, slot wise?[/COLOR]



install the ram on alternate slots(those slots will have same colour)


----------



## arpit60 (Dec 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC
> first check for availability by calling them and before depositing the money.



I just asked the rate for this card "Saphhire R9 280x dual x 3gb" at lamington road it is available and costs 21300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> install the ram on alternate slots(those slots will have same colour)



yeah, that's important to run RAM in dual channel mode.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> I just asked the rate for this card "Saphhire R9 280x dual x 3gb" at lamington road it is available and costs 21300



are you sure? is it with taxes? It is an awesome deal. get it eyes closed.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> I just asked the rate for this card "Saphhire R9 280x dual x 3gb" at lamington road it is available and costs 21300



Please tell me the store name


----------



## arpit60 (Dec 2, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Please tell me the store name



it was vikram computers.....


----------

